# IPOD CLASSIC 120Go - PROBLEME DE CLASSEMENT MUSIQUE



## sly007 (17 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

je viens d'acquérir un Ipod 120Go classic, je fonctionne sous windows xp avec la dernière version itune. Ipod mis à jour directement.

J'ai ajouté un dossier à ma bibliothèque tout est rangé correctement par artiste puis par album sans aucun problème dans itune. 

Le problème de rangement surviens lorsque la musique est synchronisé sur l'ipod dans l'onglet arrtiste je me retouve avec les noms d'artistes principaux de chaque album comme dans itune avec en plus tous les artistes ayant participé a certaine piste dans chaque album ce qui fait que je me retrouve avec une liste 10 fois plus importante ça devient franchement pas dutout agréable.....

Tout mes fichiers sont correctement renseigné et classé, ( meme avant avec windows media player ou winamp) dans itune aucun problème et après ça devient le bazarre dans l'ipod... Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour juste garder les noms d'artistes et le meme classement que dans itune.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide  ....


----------



## fandipod (17 Octobre 2008)

Essaye de restaurer ton ipod.. Tiens moi au jus et si tu as un autre problème tu peux m'envoyer un mail à l'adresse ci-dessous.


----------



## benjico (18 Octobre 2008)

Yep, 

j'ai déjà eu ce genre de soucis. En gros tu n'as que deux solutions : 
 - Virer les featuring du nom des artistes lorsque une piste d'un album est viré sous un autre nom d'artiste à cause justement de ce featuring
 - Mettre les compilations (par exemple chez moi, les bandes originales de film) en tant que compilation et activer cette option dans ton ipod. A ce moment là tu auras, en plus des choix artistes ou album le choix compilation lorsque tu vas dans musique...

C'est très contraignant mais il faut partir du principe que l'ipod ne lit que les informations de tes mp3, donc tu peux parfaitement les changer...

Sinon tu as une 3ème solution, c'est de te faire à utiliser le classement par album, mais c'est moins évident je trouve

A+
Benjico


----------



## sly007 (19 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour les infos, je vais aussi essayer de synchroniser sous winamp en espérant que les photos des pochettes d'albums vont se télécharger sur l'ipod parce que Itune 50 % des pochettes ne sont pas trouvés contre 99 % sous winamp.......


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2009)

toi, tu n'as pas fait de playlists...


----------



## mline89 (14 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour ! 
Moi aussi j'ai un problème de classement sur mon iPod.

Dans mon mac, tout est bien rangé, dans le cover flow, par ordre alphabétique d'artistes.

J'aimerai que ce soit pareil dans mon iPod. 
C'est bien rangé au début, mais à la fin, j'ai une dizaine d'album qui se rangent par ordre alphabétique entre eux et non parmi les autres. Y a-t-il une solution?? Je m'énerve dessus depuis une semaine, ça devient pénible.
J'ai essayé en remettant à zéro mon iPod... J'ai tout supprimé, mais quand je remets mes musiques, ça refait pareil... Aidez-moi s'il vous plaît.. Merci d'avance !


----------



## mline89 (17 Juillet 2009)

Personne n'a ce problème? 
C'est écrit dans un autre poste?
Dites le moi si c'est le cas, je n'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## jolou (20 Juillet 2009)

Le mieux je vous conseil est de faire des listes de lecture, on fait ce qu'on veut avec et c'est beaucoup plus simple. en gros c'est toi qui choisit ce que tu veut dans ta liste... 
Moi j'ai mis une liste de lecture par album. c'est pratique mais je dois avoir une centaine de Playlist Beatles... Essayez vous verrez c'est vachement mieux


----------



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2009)

Sur mon iPOD, les albums qui sont regroupés à la fin du classement, ce sont ceux que j'ai indiqué comme étant des compilations.

C'est peut-être la case Compilation qui a été cochée par erreur chez vous.


----------



## mline89 (20 Juillet 2009)

Je vais vérifier tout ça... En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses...


----------



## mline89 (21 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur mon iPOD, les albums qui sont regroupés à la fin du classement, ce sont ceux que j'ai indiqué comme étant des compilations.
> 
> C'est peut-être la case Compilation qui a été cochée par erreur chez vous.



C'était bien ça ! Merci encore à toi, tu m'a évité de m'arracher tous mes cheveux, j'en pouvais plus !


----------

